# Ordered my New Pit!



## dknut (Jul 18, 2006)

A couple weeks ago I met with Joe at his shop and designed a pit that Kenny and himself would be building for me. 
The pit will have a main chamber that is 48" long and 20" in diameter, a vertical chamber that's 48" in height. They are also going to customize it with hanging racks through out the smoker, for times when I smoke my sausage. The pit will also have the locking casters, shelves running the entire length of the pit, and a personal touch with my brand mounted to the counter weights. 
Joe sent me some pictures the other day. I'll keep posting updates as I get them, I'm very excited to see the final product and break it in with a big BBQ!

Thanks again Joe! (242melt)






























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NaClH2O (May 25, 2004)

Cool. Nothing like a custom made pit. Looks like it is good quality, too.


----------



## dknut (Jul 18, 2006)

Joe just sent me some updated pictures of what they've got done this week. Getting closer!

Anyone looking for a pit needs to get in contact with Joe (242met). (281) 507-1090































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Looking good, Nothing like a custom made pit. Joe & Kenny built my pit, they did a great job, and built a great pit!


----------



## dknut (Jul 18, 2006)

Gettin' close!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Looking good.. Looks almost like the one Joe built for me..


----------



## dknut (Jul 18, 2006)

Few more pictures. Almost ready! 























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Looking good! Almost Complete...


----------



## tank11 (Oct 3, 2011)

Looks nice.


----------



## dknut (Jul 18, 2006)

Thanks guys. The anticipation is definitely building. Now just have to decide what to break it in with. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dknut (Jul 18, 2006)

Joe gave me the call and let me know he was done building my pit. A buddy and myself picked it up yesterday and I was pleasantly surprised with the quality and craftsmanship Joe put into this pit. The thing is a beast! I can't wait to fire it up! 
Thanks again Joe (242met)! Send him a message or give him a call if you're in the market for a custom BBQ pit! (281) 507-1090


----------



## K Man (Jun 21, 2012)

Congratulations! Very nice and if you like me you probably already cooking on it in your head.


----------



## Last Drift (Jun 30, 2009)

Looks great, please share some pics of your smoking results.


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Pit looks great, if it's anything like the pit Joe built for me you won't need the lock and chain...My Pit weights a Ton !!!


----------



## randeg (Dec 29, 2005)

*New Pit*

Update?


----------



## dknut (Jul 18, 2006)

Sorry for the late update, been remodeling my home. I smoked a couple pork butts for the guys working with me on this house. 
It held temp perfectly. There were times I got caught up working and forgot about my temp. 3 hours later and it had only dropped to 210 degrees! I only ran through 5 pieces of pecan. 
This pit us awesome! Message Joe (242met). He'll hook you up!


----------



## mrsh978 (Apr 24, 2006)

Nice pit. What type of paint ?


----------



## tank11 (Oct 3, 2011)

That looks good man. Nice and golden brown how was the taste.


----------



## dknut (Jul 18, 2006)

Not sure what paint he used. May have to message him on that one. 
The taste was real good. This was the first time I've cooked using tuning plates. Those things are great, just the right amount of smoke flavor.


----------



## tank11 (Oct 3, 2011)

It hi temp 1300 deg BBQ paint.


----------

